
Ask HN: How do you maintain timesheets? - thunderbong
This applies to both freelancers and employees.<p>As a freelancer I was using multiple spreadsheets or some combination thereof to maintain the billable hours.<p>As an employee, although we have an application to maintain times spent against bug &#x2F; tasks etc, I feel a lot of times this gets fudged because the goal becomes to total 8 hours instead of logging the actual times. (Goodhart&#x27;s law)<p>Additionally, it&#x27;s not that all the 8 hours (usually more!) gets spent on work. There&#x27;s a couple of breaks we take besides spending some time on ourselves (maybe browsing HN)<p>If maintaining a spreadsheet is a solution, then can someone suggest a format which can then be analyzed programmatically later?<p>If an desktop &#x2F; mobile application helps I would like to know about those too.
======
bobfirestone
I’m considering taking on some freelance programming work and am looking at
using [https://www.and.co](https://www.and.co) for tracking hours and
invoices. It’s free which is a plus. Playing around with it the software seems
pretty easy to use.

